# ... Infrastructure Advisers Quit, Say Trump's Actions Threaten Homeland Security ...



## charley (Aug 23, 2017)

WASHINGTON ― Another White House council has taken a hit after President Donald Trump's controversial response to a deadly white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia. Seven members of the National Infrastructure Advisory Council, which includes Obama appointees, resigned this week, citing Trump's Charlottesville response and other issues.

Your actions have threatened the security of the homeland I took an oath to protect, the resigning members wrote in a letter sent Monday and obtained by HuffPost. They referenced the     Aug. 15 press conference about infrastructure reform in which Trump suggested the alt-left was also guilty of instigating violence in Charlottesville. 

You failed to denounce the intolerance and violence of hate groups, the letter read.





The resigning members include Cristin Dorgelo, former chief of staff at the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy ; DJ Patil, former White House chief data scientist;    and Christy Goldfuss, former managing director at the White House Council on Environmental Quality. All three confirmed to HuffPost that they had resigned. 

Daniel Tangherlini, a former administrator of the General Services Administration, was also among those who resigned, CQ Roll Call confirmed on Wednesday. Seven total people resigned, according to Dorgelo and Goldfuss.

The Trump administration has not shown itself to be adequately attentive to the pressing national security matters within the NIAC's purview, or responsive to sound advice, the resigning council members wrote.

They also said the president has given insufficient attention to the growing threats to the cybersecurity of the critical systems upon which all Americans depend, including those impacting the systems supporting our democratic election process.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 24, 2017)

Obama holdovers; I say shit can the whole damn lot of them. Get rid of all of those assholes who are fighting our agenda.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Aug 24, 2017)

well at least they didn't spell out "resist" and "impeach"

lol


----------



## charley (Aug 24, 2017)

... Happy Wife, Happy life ...






...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2017)

OMG a married couple had a tiff...*CALL CNN!!!! *


----------



## charley (Aug 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> OMG a married couple had a tiff...*CALL CNN!!!! *




so what us that look, fear or hatred ??     a mixture I'm sure !!






......


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't waste my time trying to psychoanalyze other people's relationships.


----------



## charley (Aug 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> I don't waste my time trying to psychoanalyze other people's relationships.




... geez, you're such a sensitive racist ,who would of known ??


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

charley said:


> ... geez, you're such a sensitive racist ,who would of known ??



no sir, I just *mind my own fucking business* and I realize people are human, and who the fuck am I to judge anyone else's life or relationships?


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> no sir, I just *mind my own fucking business* and I realize people are human, and who the fuck am I to judge anyone else's life or relationships?



... enjoy your delusional racist homophobic way of life...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

charley said:


> ... enjoy your delusional racist homophobic way of life...



I am racist? Don't tell my girlfriend's dad cause he is black.


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> I am racist? Don't tell my girlfriend's dad cause he is black.





,,,,   that's as dumb as saying that your GF's dad has a big cock so you have a big dick,,,  we all know that ain't true...  ..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

charley said:


> ,,,,   that's as dumb as saying that your GF's dad has a big cock so you have a big dick,,,  we all know that ain't true...  ..



that made no sense Chuck, another epic fail.


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> that made no sense Chuck, another epic fail.



... I can't believe I gotta spell it out for you.... ok Rob... just because your gf's dad is black has *nothing *to do with your problems concerning your racism..e.g. just because there's a car parked in front of my house doesn't mean that I'm left handed ..the epic fail is your general lack of comprehension ,,, just like trumpy..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

I did not say it did, it was a joke although it is true and she is half black, but yes you're correct that is irrelevant.

However unless you have some actual proof (I know that is not what Liberals care about) showing that I am a racist, bigot or any other label, please post it before labeling me.


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> I did not say it did, it was a joke although it is true and she is half black, but yes you're correct that is irrelevant.
> 
> However unless you have some actual proof (I know that is not what Liberals care about) showing that I am a racist, bigot or any other label, please post it before labeling me.



.... oh geez, how about you showing me proof(I know that is not what Right Wingers care about) that I'm a liberal, you're just like trumpy , always telling others to do the work you're to lazy to do... 

... you've posted that Obama is a nigger muslim...   does that count ??   then you expect others to treat the 'king of the birthers' trumpski like a hero...  he's an asshole , not a hero...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

charley said:


> .... oh geez, how about you showing me proof(I know that is not what Right Wingers care about) that I'm a liberal, you're just like trumpy , always telling others to do the work you're to lazy to do...
> 
> ... you've posted that Obama is a nigger muslim...   does that count ??   then you expect others to treat the 'king of the birthers' trumpski like a hero...  he's an asshole , not a hero...




I do not use the N word and if I did please show me where I did. Yes I do think Obama is a Muslim but how does that make me racist? 
And how does who I voted for POTUS make me a racist or any another labels you Libs have? I was supposed to vote for Hilary? LMFAO
Lastly I have worked my ass off the past 25 years to be where I am at today and I do not tell anyone to do anything I would not do myself.
I am a businessman and I employ many people and pay a shit ton in taxes, WTF do you do Chuck besides post stupid FAKE NEWS?
*Your are a fucking retard and everything that is wrong with this country today.*


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> I do not use the N word and if I did please show me where I did. Yes I do think Obama is a Muslim but how does that make me racist?
> And how does who I voted for POTUS make me a racist or any another labels you Libs have? I was supposed to vote for Hilary? LMFAO
> Lastly I have worked my ass off the past 25 years to be where I am at today and I do not tell anyone to do anything I would not do myself.
> I am a businessman and I employ many people and pay a shit ton in taxes, WTF do you do Chuck besides post stupid FAKE NEWS?
> *Your are a fucking retard and everything that is wrong with this country today.*




.... Dam dude, what ? are you on the rag ??  you sound really confused, you often do... First Robert, 'work in terms of making money' , we all do that..  quit bragging so much and having hissy fits when somebody says something you don't want to hear[very trumpian you'll have to admit].. ok . we all know you have money ...

... do you know? you say I'm a liberal , because I don't say that..   well that's how you're a racist, but I do say that .... 

.... I be glad to talk about what I do for a living, but you'd have to apologize for calling me* fucking retarded  ....

.... & you say that "I'm **everything that is wrong with this country today."... not very nice Robbie

*


----------



## 45PRs (Aug 27, 2017)

Charley my good man, you're off of your rocker more than usual lately.  You need some sweet asian pussy and good herbal medication me thinks.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 27, 2017)

https://youtu.be/kVINn79yUIk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

charley said:


> .... Dam dude, what ? are you on the rag ??  you sound really confused, you often do... First Robert, 'work in terms of making money' , we all do that..  quit bragging so much and having hissy fits when somebody says something you don't want to hear[very trumpian you'll have to admit].. ok . we all know you have money ...
> 
> ... do you know? you say I'm a liberal , because I don't say that..   well that's how you're a racist, but I do say that ....
> 
> ...


----------



## charley (Aug 29, 2017)

Prince said:


>



   see what I mean, you just read this post, 3 days later...


----------

